# Single Turbo T74 Supra vs. HPF Stage 3 M3



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

It's available in high-resolution as well.  Click the up arrow on the image and the box. This will give you the URL which you can then select view in high res.

Chris.


----------



## Corey Milne (May 22, 2008)

I couldn't tell who won any of those races because supra boy kept letting off the gas!!! Plus I guarantee if that m3 was manual with someone who knew how to drive instead of smg which is slow and sloppy it would of eaten that supra easy, you could tell the smg wasen't letting him get the most out of the car. Shame.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 3, 2008)

Would be a totally different matter round a track..........one handles........one is a boat.


----------

